# Hindemith: The Flying Dutchman Overture as Sight-Read by a Bad Spa Orchestra ...



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*by the Village Well at Seven in the Morning*

Hysterical, irreverent music by the young Hindemith. Do not listen to this if you love the Wagner Flying Dutchman overture. It will ruin you forever!






:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I haven't heard this for ages - the thought behind it is, I suppose, an update of Mozart's _Ein musikalischer Spaß_ idea but the irreverence also seems like a kind of precursor to the Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band's _Jazz (Delicious Hot, Disgusting Cold)_. I wish Hindemith could have lived long enough to have heard the latter!


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I can't seem to fix my typo in the headline. I guess in this case bad spelling is appropriate!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barelytenor said:


> Well I can't seem to fix my typo in the headline. I guess in this case bad spelling is appropriate!
> 
> :tiphat:
> 
> ...


You can ask the mods to do it for you George .


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Barelytenor said:


> Well I can't seem to fix my typo in the headline. I guess in this case bad spelling is appropriate!
> 
> George





Pugg said:


> You can ask the mods to do it for you George .


I saw this and corrected the title typo.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you kindly, Krummhorn!

:tiphat:

Kind regards,

George


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Terrific! One never thinks of Hindemith as having a sense of humor.


----------

